# Yahoo- Blackstrap molasses treats hemorrhoids - Tue, 29 Dec 2009 PST (The Spokesman-Review)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Q. Several years ago, I had hemorrhoids so bad that I couldnâ€™t even go to work. The only comfort I could find was sitting in a tub of warm water. A friend who was into old folk remedies told me to get some blackstrap molasses. I was to swallow a couple of tablespoons every few hours.View the full article


----------

